# Looking for audio drama script writers



## RadioFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am in the process of starting my own Audio Drama internet site and am in need of radio scripts. My site will be primarily broadcasting suspense and drama stories, with the eventual goal of expending to comedy and other areas. I will produce these scripts and make them available via streaming media for customers as well as on quality CDs.

Ideally I'm looking for scripts that are around 25 pages, though shorter or longer (not much longer, though) would be okay.

No prior experience needed, though I am looking for quality scripts, for which I will be paying. If you're interested, please send a script to sixtogous@yahoo.com in standard format as well as mention a little about yourself. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi there john, my name is Jemma and i have been writing for three years. i was wondering if you could tell me a little more about exactly what you are looking for.( i am still new and learning so please bare with me) i am currently looking to do something new so you have my full interest. I understand your looking for drama stories so forth but is there anything that  would interest you impaticularly?


----------



## bryndavis (Jun 4, 2008)

How are you funding this to begin with if you don't mind my asking?  Because I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 4, 2008)

I sent an email and heard nothing.  So I wouldn't be shocked if there are not replies to the posts.


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 5, 2008)

i got a reply last night via email


----------



## RadioFan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Sorry for not replying*

hi Lin and fellow members,

I do apologize for not replying earlier. I did go over some of the work you have done and I will be replying later on in the day today, I promise. 

As far as funding, I will be paying for the website, the bandwidth, and paying all those whose stories appear (with their permission, of course--and not everyone will be accepted.) My goal is adapt short stories into radio plays, with sound effects and actors acting out their parts, and then sell the CDs on my site. I will be writing an example for you today based on a story a member has just sent me so you can get the idea, and it will be sent via e-mail back to its story's rightful owner, i.e. the writer. That will be done today.

John


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 5, 2008)

hi there again, so do we still have all rights to our pieces if you are interested?


----------



## RadioFan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Good question!*

Yes, all the rights will be yours forever. You would be free to publish them whenever and wherever you'd like.

It can even be stories already published, either in print or online--not necessary something you've written and are trying to get published. 

I would make an audio play of it with actors and create quality CDs. You could even have some creative input in the play itself--in other words if you feel something should be taken out or added to the story I will listen and we may disagree sometimes, but the ultimately my goal is to make everyone happy. 

I would even pay you for the stories for which you give me permission to adapt to audio, and you would receive a comission as well for any CDs sold, as well as complimentary copies of the CDs for you to enjoy.

John


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 5, 2008)

To what market exactly are you selling them? i mean are they produced by you and only sold by you or do you sell them on to other companies to sell too?


----------



## RadioFan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Self-producted and self-marketed*

hello,

the plays would be all self-produced by me and self-marketed.

John


----------



## babygirlmedia (Jun 5, 2008)

Does payment depend on length or is it purely standard? sorry to ask sooo many questions..


----------



## RadioFan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Same payment regardless of size.*

It would be for any story that is a half hour or less (even if it's five minutes it's still 50 dollars plus the above promises). 

No, the questions don't bother me at all.

I just sent you to your private e-mail address an audio sample of what can be done, plus a script which I completed based on the short story you supplied. Please note that this is just a sample, and the recordings will have real actors and much higher quality mixing. Your comments are more than welcome, either here in public or in private. 

No I'm off to responding your e-mail, Lin. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. 

Sincerely,
John


----------



## hughbie (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd suggest googling sixtogous  before sending off scripts....


----------



## valeca (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you hughbie.  Something is fishy here.


----------



## Selorian (Jun 6, 2008)

After some checking, this user, RadioFan, and Lobos123, from this thread seeking critique through email, turns out to be the same person.  Both user accounts have been banned.

This is a perfect example of why we recommend not giving out your private email addresses.  If you absolutely feel you must, please take the time to thoroughly check out the person you're giving it to to protect both you and your work.


----------

